

Tower Defense Architecture - eldude
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140421191945-10752460-tower-defense-architecture?trk=prof-post

======
eldude
See my related comment on the Tower Defense approach to software reliability:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599717)

